# body pain and feeling lethargic



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

does anyone else have this? i'm 34 and feel like im 94. makes it really hard to work. a lot of the pain is in my legs but my whole body feels like shit.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

birdiehead said:


> does anyone else have this? i'm 34 and feel like im 94. makes it really hard to work. a lot of the pain is in my legs but my whole body feels like shit.


I know this may seem a little random, but I had exactly what you are describing, minus the body pain. In general, for a long time I have felt really super tired and lethargic and I attributed it to feelings of DP and DR. Little did I know after getting a full blood panel done that I suffer from hypothyroidism. Apparently this condition can cause extreme levels of tiredness. I suggest you get a full physical and blood test done to rule out any medical conditions like hypothyroidism.


----------



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I know this may seem a little random, but I had exactly what you are describing, minus the body pain. In general, for a long time I have felt really super tired and lethargic and I attributed it to feelings of DP and DR. Little did I know after getting a full blood panel done that I suffer from hypothyroidism. Apparently this condition can cause extreme levels of tiredness. I suggest you get a full physical and blood test done to rule out any medical conditions like hypothyroidism.


all my blood work is normal. i've always been a little fatigued but this feels like i'm dead. no energy. then i take a klonipin and it cuts the pain and fatigue in half at least.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

birdiehead said:


> then i take a klonipin and it cuts the pain and fatigue in half at least.


Really?? I would imagine the Klonopin making you more sedated.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

birdiehead said:


> does anyone else have this? i'm 34 and feel like im 94. makes it really hard to work. a lot of the pain is in my legs but my whole body feels like shit.


You could do some gentle yoga poses? 
I have a lot of pain in my chest and throat and my legs are extremely stiff. (Wonder how they'll be when I get old







) I really have to gather the forces to get out of bed. I know how hard it is to walk around with a body that feels 90 years old.
How you tried reflexology or the rosen method?


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

I think this is just ur idea.I used to have it;if you start moving around more it goes away


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

birdiehead said:


> does anyone else have this? i'm 34 and feel like im 94. makes it really hard to work. a lot of the pain is in my legs but my whole body feels like shit.


*does anyone else have this? i'm 34 and feel like im 94. makes it really hard to work. a lot of the pain is in my legs but my whole body feels like shit* Is the muscle pain primarily in the calves? Can you describe it more please?

*i take a klonipin and it cuts the pain and fatigue in half at least* For me both gabapentin and klonipin do this, especially at first. Do you have DR symptoms?

Also, what medications (if any) are you taking?


----------



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

YES!!!

in the calves!!! that's where it started. i thought it was from waiting tables. no. as soon as i took a klonipin the pain and tightness would decrease. i take luvox and clomiprimine


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

birdiehead said:


> YES!!!
> 
> in the calves!!! that's where it started. i thought it was from waiting tables. no. as soon as i took a klonipin the pain and tightness would decrease. i take luvox and clomiprimine


In your various posts you mention your problems started 17 years ago about 2 weeks after dropping acid (LSD). With family support and tons of drugs (presumably medications) you are basically functional (you work as a waitress) but life is numb. You have tried many medications but only a few help (and a number made things worse). Your diagnosis is DPD and nothing else but you get some relief with small doses of luvox and clomiprimine, a combination often prescribed for OCD. You like the affect of alcohol but chose to drink less out of principle of trying to get healthy. You are a fighter and want to win this. There were definite family problems when you grew up (traditional source of DP) but these are not a major issue on your mind. Have you seen a therapist?

The main connection I am exploring with you involves dopamine. I also feel old, have muscle pains, fatigue and respond to Klonopin and opiates as you described. This started suddenly due to a toxic exposure (and involved delays from exposure to symptoms). Some food for thought:

_LSD affects dopamine in the brain - and you may have got a 'blowout'. Don't be surprised by the 2 week delay (I can explain later if you wish).

Cramps in calves and twitching often relate to dopamine - can you remember when this started?

Klonopin and Gabapentin were developed as anti-seizure (epilepsy) drugs. They slow down excessive activity. And are classics for brain injury. Many brain circuits pertaining to dopamine involve regulation of control and signals. If these are jammed ('fused' or out of fuel) then you have problems just like the accelerator in you car - if it is stuck in one position, then driving faster (unless downhill) is a problem and braking is also a problem.

Both too much and too little dopamine affect perceptions of the world and your connection with the world._

It might be helpful to know what else you have tried and how it affected you. I realize that 17 years of trying stuff is a lot to talk about but a brief account may give more clues. Also little things about how your body feels that might seem insignificant.

Would you please describe a little more about *currently i find my self monitoring my breathing*?

How is your vision (eyesight) in the house at night? Driving? Watching TV?

Do you have problems concentrating, especially with small matters, but can learn and communicate well?


----------

